# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  دراسة علمية : 'صلاة المسلمين تُقلل من نسبة الإصابة بالزهايمر'

## mohamed73

كشفت دراسة علمية إسرائيلية -أمريكية مشتركة، أن صلاة المسلمين تقلل  بنسبة 50% من خطر الإصابة بضعف الذاكرة ومرض 'الزهايمر'، وأوضحت الدراسة  التي نفذت بتمويل من النادي القومي الصحي في الولايات المتحدة (NIH)،  وبالتعاون مع باحثين إسرائيليين من مستشفيات شيفا وهلل يافا وجامعة تل أبيب  وجامعة بن جوريون، وباحثين أمريكيين من جامعة كليبلند، تبين أن تأثير  الصلاة يعد أكبر من التأثير الإيجابي لعامل التعليم في المؤسسات التربوية،  والتي تقلل -بحسب البحث- من خطر الإصابة بنسبة 24%.  	وبيّنت  الدراسة أن نسبة الإصابة بمرض الزهايمر يزيد بنسبة 50% عليه بين الرجال،  بينما تساوت نسبة الإصابة بين النساء اللاتي تعلمن لمدة تتراوح بين سنة و  سنتين في مؤسسات تربوية مع نسبة المصابين بين الرجال الذين درسوا أربع  سنوات تعليم.  	وأشارت الدراسة إلى أن الصلاة كان لها تأثير  مضاعف بالمقارنة مع سنوات التعليم التي يتلقاها الإنسان، وحسبما أكدته  البروفيسورة 'رفكا اينزلبرغ' وهي إحدى المشاركات في الدراسة، فإن المصلي  يقوم باستثمار الكثير من النشاط الثقافي والتفكيري خلال عملية الصلاة، وهو  الأمر الذي يقي الإنسان من الإصابة بمرض الزهايمر.  	 جدير  بالذكر، أن الدراسة شملت أكثر من892 شخص من الذين تزيد أعمارهم على 65  عاماً، وهم العرب الذين يسكنون في قرى وادي عارة العربية وقرى المثلث،  وانقسمت عينة الدراسة الى497 لا يعانون أى أعراض للمرض، و303 يعانون ضعفًا  خفيفًا في الذاكرة، و92 يعانون 'الزهايمر'.  	يذكر أن وادي عارة و المثلث يضمان العديد من القرى العربية التي يقطنها عرب 48

----------


## seffari

سبحان الله والحمد الله والله اكبر 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## ameerl

*سبحان الله والحمد الله والله اكبر 
بارك الله فيك *

----------

